# Who owns the Cruze RS with LED lined headlights? GTA



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The head lights, or angel eye lights your talking about are an aftermarket replacement for the oem standard. Unless of course your simply talking about a thin, flat line across the bottom of the head lights in which case they bought an led strip and installed them


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't think he's a member here


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have the thin strip that runs under the headlights


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there's someone here from Toronto or the GTA. I just can't remember who


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are a few here from the GTA. I, for one, am one of them...


----------

